# I've the Pitboss Memphis Ultimate 4b1 can I put



## Cookieguy07 (Aug 28, 2019)

Pellets in the tray instead of the wood chips? Trying to find away for my chips to last longer before I've to switch and have heard pellets will last longer.  

I'm thinking the element mayn't get hot enough for pellets to work


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Aug 28, 2019)

Well that's BBQ, trial and error!!  Not sure if it will work.  If u do it, post it. I'm curious


----------



## mike243 (Aug 28, 2019)

I used chunks that I cut down enuf to fit in mine,thats only way I got good mileage out of it, chips went quick, haven't tried pellets in it yet


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Aug 28, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I used chunks that I cut down enuf to fit in mine,thats only way I got good mileage out of it, chips went quick, haven't tried pellets in it yet





mike243 said:


> I used chunks that I cut down enuf to fit in mine,thats only way I got good mileage out of it, chips went quick, haven't tried pellets in it yet


Your chips went quick?  Did u soak them?


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

Erndoggy1000 said:


> Your chips went quick?  Did u soak them?



Don't soak your chips they won't produce smoke until the water has evaporated.

Chris


----------



## Cookieguy07 (Aug 29, 2019)

mike243
 I was wondering about chunks as well.. That's what I'm going do next time I smoke something 

Thanks


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Aug 29, 2019)

Cookieguy07 said:


> mike243
> I was wondering about chunks as well.. That's what I'm going do next time I smoke something
> 
> Thanks


I've always heard to soak you're chips about 20-30 min but to each his own.


----------



## Cookieguy07 (Aug 29, 2019)

Erndoggy1000 said:


> I've always heard to soak you're chips about 20-30 min but to each his own.


I did as well but have since read its almost like your steaming instead of smoking for some reason.


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Aug 29, 2019)

Try both ways, soaked and dry. 
See what u come up with.  That's the great thing about BBQ, no matter what you do chances are you'll have something good to eat in the end


----------



## JWFokker (Aug 31, 2019)

It's true. Soaking chips just means you're heating and evaporating water before the wood starts to burn.


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Sep 1, 2019)

JWFokker said:


> It's true. Soaking chips just means you're heating and evaporating water before the wood starts to burn.


Like I said. To each his own!!  
Everyone has there own ritual.


----------



## JWFokker (Sep 1, 2019)

Do you want to produce good results or just have a ritual? It's not really up for debate that soaking wood chips only produces steam and delays the wood burning. It serves no functional purpose and is just wasted heat.


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Sep 2, 2019)

JWFokker said:


> Do you want to produce good results or just have a ritual? It's not really up for debate that soaking wood chips only produces steam and delays the wood burning. It serves no functional purpose and is just wasted heat.





JWFokker said:


> Do you want to produce good results or just have a ritual? It's not really up for debate that soaking wood chips only produces steam and delays the wood burning. It serves no functional purpose and is just wasted heat.


You should put that in your next book, professional


----------

